# how to uncompress it..



## evargas (Feb 26, 2010)

imagine that you have a half K but it is too compressed to use my hands to unpack it, is there an easy way like sticking it to the fridge or a trick like that?? here are some pics

and hope this is the thread for it,


----------



## goleboy (Feb 26, 2010)

what the hell is that?!? it looks like a piece of "swamp thing"


----------



## jessn (Feb 26, 2010)

dude if that *THING* is weed dont smoke it. probably dont even get you high.

and i dont think you can decompress something like that.


----------



## HAMandCHEEZ4life (Feb 26, 2010)

throw it in the microwave for 15 seconds at a time and break it into chunks...lemme know hot it goes.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 26, 2010)

id chop at it with a knife or put it in the blender

but i wouldnt smoke it

how much was that $100? 90?


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Feb 26, 2010)

That is fucking nasty lol.


----------



## dieselfan (Feb 26, 2010)

gross...i have seen a lot of low quality (and a lot of really high quality) but never anything like that. I hope you didn't spend too much for that. When you say half a k, i am assuming u mean 500g. that dealer must of had one hell of a sales pitch...hopefully the pictures are just deceptive but i dont know how they could be


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 26, 2010)

dieselfan said:


> gross...i have seen a lot of low quality (and a lot of really high quality) but never anything like that. I hope you didn't spend too much for that. When you say half a k, i am assuming u mean 500g. that dealer must of had one hell of a sales pitch...hopefully the pictures are just deceptive



im thinking half a kilo, or 1.1 lb or about 500g like you said. couldnt have been that expensive. how do they even press it like that?


----------



## evargas (Feb 26, 2010)

well over here in mexico its what you get if you "know somebody" for around 80 dollars, its what its call zetas weed, the cartel that controls over here :S, but it is very compressed, hope they run out of it soon.. but i think am gonna use a smal knife to chop it up and let it dry for a little bit, thanks for the answers


----------



## MicG (Feb 26, 2010)

I 've had really compressed shwag before(I've also had football-sized hunks of kind bud compressed and shrink wrapped for travel in a dehydrator)and the microwave works,but you'd have to watch it too closely,too tedious.Just fill a pot with water,put foil over it,poke SMALL holes in foil,boil water,brick on top of foil.It will slowly fluff out just peel it down as you can and keep rotating the weed on the foil


----------



## i need help I'm rookie (Feb 26, 2010)

That would be like corpral punishment in weed prison lol. hitler shoveling it in to your bong yelling and hitting you with a stalk of bamboo SMOKE!,wap!,wap!, Smoke!


----------



## Lil Czr (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh my!


----------



## Hybrid01 (Feb 26, 2010)

If I got a brick of that I'd just cut it into little chunks and hot knife.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Feb 26, 2010)

i need help I'm rookie said:


> That would be like corpral punishment in weed prison lol. hitler shoveling it in to your bong yelling and hitting you with a stalk of bamboo SMOKE!,wap!,wap!, Smoke!


 LMFAO,,,That's funny


----------



## StaySafe420 (Feb 26, 2010)

i need help I'm rookie said:


> That would be like corpral punishment in weed prison lol. hitler shoveling it in to your bong yelling and hitting you with a stalk of bamboo SMOKE!,wap!,wap!, Smoke!


Oh GOD! Please mein fuhrer, I'll do anything! Don't make me smoke anymore... Shit... I think I'm gunna.....


----------



## drchron (Feb 26, 2010)

i'd smack somebody if they tried selling me that..

this block of poop should be disintegrated.


----------



## mafia (Feb 26, 2010)

Hybrid01 said:


> If I got a brick of that I'd just cut it into little chunks and hot knife.


I think id make lots of butter with most of it and smoke blunts with the rest.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 26, 2010)

evargas said:


> imagine that you have a half K but it is too compressed to use my hands to unpack it, is there an easy way like sticking it to the fridge or a trick like that?? here are some pics
> 
> and hope this is the thread for it,


 
first of all bro.... that shit is nasty... looks like a old wet decomposing phone book!! how much you pay for that bullshit? only thing you can do is pull it apart the buds will be flat has fuck looking like frosted flakkes {except for the frosted part}


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Feb 26, 2010)

just... just... no thanks.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 26, 2010)

The sad thing is that shit is locally grown and hasn't even made it across the border yet lol. If your just breakin it off to smoke it get a grinder on ebay.


----------



## jolly8541 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not talking smack about ur smoke but if you're in Mexico can't you grow ur own relatively safely? Can you go to the source of some locally grown before its compressed?


----------



## HAMandCHEEZ4life (Feb 26, 2010)

id vape that shit


----------



## ontariogrower (Feb 26, 2010)

grind the livin hell out of it and hash it looks like that shit was jammed in a tire or something


----------



## bill6567 (Feb 26, 2010)

Last year I bought a bag (big and cheap) that looked like it was broken off of that brick. It looked bad, smelled bad, and had the consistency of pea gravel when I broke it up. It was also hard to keep lit in a pipe. It was HELLA powerful but really sedative. I made the last of it into satanic black iso-hash last weekend and that's what I'm totally stoned on right now. The $50 I blew on it was money well spent. I had plenty of better stuff during the last year, but that was a great staple when the good stuff ran out. 




ontariogrower said:


> grind the livin hell out of it and hash it looks like that shit was jammed in a tire or something


----------



## JohneyGreenApple (Feb 27, 2010)

bill6567 said:


> Last year I bought a bag (big and cheap) that looked like it was broken off of that brick. It looked bad, smelled bad, and had the consistency of pea gravel when I broke it up. It was also hard to keep lit in a pipe. It was HELLA powerful but really sedative. I made the last of it into satanic black iso-hash last weekend and that's what I'm totally stoned on right now. The $50 I blew on it was money well spent. I had plenty of better stuff during the last year, but that was a great staple when the good stuff ran out.


 
Sad part is I've seen shit like that go for over a G for that kilo! Nasty shit and will never do itsself justice and neither will the "mafia" or the cartel that is running that shit! Try and snail your way away from that idiot and find a new possey you poor groupe.... POR FAVOR!


----------



## JohneyGreenApple (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry I totally forgot the point of this thread othere than to make a funny, Take yourself a vegtable steamer and let it steam slowly breaking it into smaller and smaller chunks. Or take a crockpot and boil it like a lobster... OOPS another funny, no seriously now.... take the crockpot and puta peice of screen or maybe some cheesecloth on top and set it on there and let it do the magic!

Enjoy!


----------



## AquafinaOrbit (Feb 27, 2010)

Boil it. Works for my neighbor


----------



## cephalopod (Feb 27, 2010)

evargas said:


> imagine that you have a half K but it is too compressed to use my hands to unpack it, is there an easy way like sticking it to the fridge or a trick like that?? here are some pics
> 
> and hope this is the thread for it,


 Hot tub time machine LOL


----------



## drchron (Feb 27, 2010)

bill6567 said:


> Last year I bought a bag (big and cheap) that looked like it was broken off of that brick. It looked bad, smelled bad, and had the consistency of pea gravel when I broke it up. It was also hard to keep lit in a pipe. It was HELLA powerful but really sedative. I made the last of it into satanic black iso-hash last weekend and that's what I'm totally stoned on right now. The $50 I blew on it was money well spent. I had plenty of better stuff during the last year, but that was a great staple when the good stuff ran out.



that my friend, sounds so gross. do you mean you got a hella powerful head ache from that poop?


----------



## PANGcake (Feb 27, 2010)

when I was travelling around Asia some of the shiz I got my hands on looked like that but was killer smoke...don't judge a book by its cover! Anywho, chop it w a knife and smoke it in a bong....shop it nice, not just in chunks.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> when I was travelling around Asia some of the shiz I got my hands on looked like that but was killer smoke...don't judge a book by its cover! Anywho, chop it w a knife and smoke it in a bong....shop it nice, not just in chunks.


 
im sorry that shit looks moldy has fuck on the sides...... i would pay like 30 bux an ounce for that if i was reas desperate!!! maybe!!! just maybe


----------



## captiankush (Feb 27, 2010)

I havent seen stuff like that in a long, long time...

Glad I don't smoke that anymore...

This is typical Mexi "dirt" weed. Its compressed with a hydraulic jack, using coca cola as a binding agent. I have seen the process myself, in Mex. That brick is actually fairly fresh, still green in portions. By the time that ish makes it across the border it has turned brown. Its still nasty as all hell, tho.

My advice is to make budder out of that. Just thinking about smoking it makes me want to hack.

CK


----------



## stupidclown (Feb 27, 2010)

thats trash compactor weed haha haven't seen that in awhile, break it up best you can then put it in the micro with a small glass of water for 30 sec at a time


----------



## PANGcake (Feb 27, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> im sorry that shit looks moldy has fuck on the sides...... i would pay like 30 bux an ounce for that if i was reas desperate!!! maybe!!! just maybe


 
Haha...yeah that piece he has looks like shizz...but what I got was just compressed for shipping, wasnt "dirt weed"... I was referring to the compressed part, not the looks of the actual weed, cuz that looks like compressed cowsh*t...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

captiankush said:


> I havent seen stuff like that in a long, long time...
> 
> Glad I don't smoke that anymore...
> 
> ...


 
dont g et me wrong ive seen worse brick...... BUT IVE ALSO SEEN MUCH MUCH BETTER BRICK TO


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 27, 2010)

stick it in a bag wit some orange peels or some thin .. or some leaves and add some moisture and then break it apart .. that should work


----------



## greenpeace31 (Feb 27, 2010)

around were im at we boycott that crap its from Mexico so we dont touch it here we would do with out first!! pure junk!! only used to sell and bring illegals across the boarder!! it will make you sick with respiratory problems!! thy dont care as long as thy get money sent back to Mexico!! if you steam it it could make it even worse with mold!!


----------



## captiankush (Feb 27, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> dont g et me wrong ive seen worse brick...... BUT IVE ALSO SEEN MUCH MUCH BETTER BRICK TO


lol, sorry Chi, I cant let you use the words better and brick (weed) in the same sentence...that my friend is an oxymoron if I ever heard one.

I will say this, prior to being bricked, the herb I saw looked nearly as good as my own hydro. The farmers who I got to know down there could really grow. They took the time to sex the plants, watched over their fields like I look over my garden. They had no control over the processing however. 

What I am trying to say is that even though the genetics and growing conditions rocked, the processing ruined all of that. It was sad to see to be honest...but the homemade mezcal was a flowing 

CK


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 27, 2010)

hope thats for selling and not smoking thats all i gotta say.. shit looks disgusting..


----------



## evargas (Feb 27, 2010)

jolly8541 said:


> I'm not talking smack about ur smoke but if you're in Mexico can't you grow ur own relatively safely? Can you go to the source of some locally grown before its compressed?



u cant go in a store and ask everybody around for some weed. but still am growing my own so i dont have to buy more bricks


----------



## JoeCa1i (Feb 27, 2010)

your gonna just have too pull that beef jerky apart,one sheet at a time.Turn it into hash.


----------



## johnny961 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would'nt even break that out in front of my friends.


----------



## GeeTee (Feb 27, 2010)

dont wanna sound like im hatin on that shit u got man but that is sum of tha nastiest look shiit ive ever seen


----------



## hazex (Feb 28, 2010)

Please dont smoke that dude,iam taking a hit of some of my home grown for you bro! and i got some medical here also ill smoke that for you


----------



## SloMo (Feb 28, 2010)

chainsaw and brush-chipper maybe?


----------



## BurnDatShit35 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just get a big ass bucket and fill it some water and soak it for like a day
then let it dry
water cure that bith....some guy in another thread said he does that do brick weed and it puffed it up and sperated all the dirt and grime


----------



## Gregito (Feb 28, 2010)

permalink
 Okay HeRES WHAT U DO:

1: TURN THE HOT WATER ON IN YOUR BATH TUB OR SHOWER
2: LET THE ROOM FILL WITH STEAM
3: PLACE THE HALF K BRICK ON THE FLOOR ON TOP OF A PIECE OF TIN FOIL
4: LET SIT IN THE STEAM FOR 6 HOURS OR MORE (AS LONG AS IT TAKES)
5: ENJOY
NUMBER 5 EDITED::: EITHER SMOKE IT/ SELL IT/ MAKE A HUGE BATCH OF BROWNIES WITH IT THAT WILL GET YOUR HIGHER THAT MARS/ ORRRR MAKE A DICKLOAD OR PRETTY KILLER HASH....... AND IT CAN BE DONE WITH BRICK THAT BAD...TRUST ME


EITHEY WAY! THIS MAKES IT COME APART YOU SHOULD WALK IN ON A BIG EXPANDED PILE OF WEED


----------



## greenpeace31 (Feb 28, 2010)

please edit #5 enjoy because i have no idea how any one could enjoy that Mexican crap weed!! sorry bro i dont like putting down others weed but in this case i think its alright!! i like my health and that shits not good for it at all!! that shit is WHY we need weed to be legalized!! you do know there types of mold that can make you sick IF NOT KILL YOU!! that shit will make you feel wore down and tired for days because your body is fighting off the sickness from the mold we call it blood sucking dope!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 28, 2010)

everybody talking shit on mexi like you aint ever smoked some good brick.. i kno i have


----------



## pot scott (Mar 1, 2010)

someone got one over on you


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 1, 2010)

you do know that you are suppose to wipe after you shit like that right!!!??? I'd rather kick myself in the nuts than smoke that!!


----------



## carlitros79 (Mar 1, 2010)

Que onda EVARGAS. i´m in mexico too (yucatan). Necesity is the mother of CULTIVATION. 

That stuff sells around here for 200 pesos/ounce...but 1/2 of the weight is mold, seed and stick.

Ni modos. 

SALUDOS!


----------



## The Lone Bonger (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like the standard Mexican Brick Schwag that we have here. Goes for around $3 hundo a P. I have smoked it a few times, and it is not a bad weed to smoke (although pretty weak), unless you get a batch that is contaminated with mold spores. Then I would much rather throw it away than smoke any of it. Gives it a sickening taste and smell as well. Most of the time the brick shit we get here is alright though, very few have ever gotten molded. I stick to smoking my own homegrown most of the time though, unless I'm out and desparate.


----------



## sc27yo (Mar 1, 2010)

put it in with some lettuce in a bag in the fridge for awhile so it moistens up and turns back into recognizable weed.


----------



## chknhwk (Mar 1, 2010)

what is the black stuff on it in the last pic i think i would rather go with out then smoke that stuff


----------



## thizz13 (Mar 1, 2010)

In cabo I found brick that wasn't bad n I got a oz for 2$ usd


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 1, 2010)

holy crap.. i guess it goes to show how fortunate some of us really are by not living in an area where this is our best option.. man o man.. i have smoked brick before, but jessu...
the last thing i have to say is i am sooo glad that i learned to grow my own, no doubt.. i do feel for those of us who are forced to live with stuff like this.. its at these times that i am soo glad to live in america..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 1, 2010)

Glad I live in MI, that shit never makes it up here. All yall get it 1st


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 1, 2010)

i would smoke that
and i would just slowly pinch off pieces of it untill i had a fat ass blunt 
your fingers would be sooo sticky 
thers nothing wrong with that shit , other then i'm not smoking it


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Sprinkle some Yayo over it! At least you'll get high by somethin.. Glad I live in MI, that shit never makes it up here. All yall get it 1st


you guys are in a med state, and close to canada, but you know there is brick weed in michigan man.... esp in detroit and flint


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> you guys are in a med state, and close to canada, but you know there is brick weed in michigan man.... esp in detroit and flint


 hell yeah


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 1, 2010)

^^^^ yeah ive seen some, cause us Mexi's bring it in from the harbors via Canada. Ive been blessed to not have to touch it tho. Or we get the occasional I-75 drop from the Chi


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> hell yeah


 
there is plenty of brick everywere


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^^ yeah ive seen some, cause us Mexi's bring it in from the harbors via Canada. Ive been blessed to not have to touch it tho. Or we get the occasional I-75 drop from the Chi


 
everything in detroit goes threw chicago first. from brick weed to heroin....


----------



## defcomexperiment (Mar 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> you guys are in a med state, and close to canada, but you know there is brick weed in michigan man.... esp in detroit and flint


true story, im just outside detroit, and theres been brick weed available as far back as i can remember at one point or another... havent touched it since i was in high school though... thank god we went medical up here, weed quality and quantity is a lot more consistent than in the 90s...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

defcomexperiment said:


> true story, im just outside detroit, and theres been brick weed available as far back as i can remember at one point or another... havent touched it since i was in high school though... thank god we went medical up here, weed quality and quantity is a lot more consistent than in the 90s...


 
there is tons of beaster comming from canada moving threw michigan everywere to


----------



## greenpeace31 (Mar 1, 2010)

im REAL CLOSE to Michigan and the brick we get around here is GREEN not brown!! not full of seeds and stems and MOLD. yes its worth smoking!! some of it is as good as fresh green and the seeds is worth growing!! and yes true most of the weed around here comes out of Chicago first your right on chitownsmoking you know your shit bro!! as i said the Mexican brown is no good around here any more we dont touch it here. no need too to much killer weed here and ALOT of people grow it now theres always good home grown to find here at any time. we all look at it as our own way of stimulating the economy what is grown here is sold here and the cash is spent here!! instead of it going to Mexico!! them days are done gone and over now and i am sure its putting a hurting on the Mexican drug lords!! only if we would of done this YEARS AGO!! how dumb we were!!


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> there is tons of beaster comming from canada moving threw michigan everywere to


beasters dosnt need to be from canada, its prety much prematurely harvested or improperly cured.

ever hear someone who just finished their first harvest and they complain about it looking nice and crystaly but having no smell or smelling like grass?


----------



## thizz13 (Mar 1, 2010)

How much did that cost


----------



## PassItPlz (Mar 2, 2010)

Doesn't look anything like what I used to get .
Back in the 60s in LA we used to buy Mexican bricks. Smoke half for free and sell the rest in 2 finger baggies. Most of it was outstanding stuff and grew several outrageous plants from them.


----------



## Gregito (Mar 2, 2010)

Okay HeRES WHAT U DO:

1: TURN THE HOT WATER ON IN YOUR BATH TUB OR SHOWER
2: LET THE ROOM FILL WITH STEAM
3: PLACE THE HALF K BRICK ON THE FLOOR ON TOP OF A PIECE OF TIN FOIL
4: LET SIT IN THE STEAM FOR 6 HOURS OR MORE (AS LONG AS IT TAKES)
5: ENJOY
NUMBER 5 EDITED::: EITHER SMOKE IT/ SELL IT/ MAKE A HUGE BATCH OF BROWNIES WITH IT THAT WILL GET YOUR HIGHER THAT MARS/ ORRRR MAKE A DICKLOAD OR PRETTY KILLER HASH....... AND IT CAN BE DONE WITH BRICK THAT BAD...TRUST ME
THIS MAKES IT COME APART YOU SHOULD WALK IN ON A BIG EXPANDED PILE OF WEED


----------



## Gregito (Mar 2, 2010)

Okay HeRES WHAT U DO:

1: TURN THE HOT WATER ON IN YOUR BATH TUB OR SHOWER
2: LET THE ROOM FILL WITH STEAM
3: PLACE THE HALF K BRICK ON THE FLOOR ON TOP OF A PIECE OF TIN FOIL
4: LET SIT IN THE STEAM FOR 6 HOURS OR MORE (AS LONG AS IT TAKES)
5: ENJOY
NUMBER 5 EDITED::: EITHER SMOKE IT/ SELL IT/ MAKE A HUGE BATCH OF BROWNIES WITH IT THAT WILL GET YOUR HIGHER THAT MARS/ ORRRR MAKE A DICKLOAD OR PRETTY KILLER HASH....... AND IT CAN BE DONE WITH BRICK THAT BAD...TRUST ME
THIS MAKES IT COME APART YOU SHOULD WALK IN ON A BIG EXPANDED PILE OF WEED


----------



## evargas (Mar 3, 2010)

well finally its gone. i tried everything but the most successful method was peeling it off piece by piece and it turns out to be a green with red hair weed, but still too compressed, i wont be buying more bricks of those. unless they come again cheap  hehe thank you for your answers, another brick and ill let you guys know how it went..


----------



## oldskoool (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey guys it looks just like mex. and columbian we used to get back in the 70s. Heres what you do , you take a big 4 qt. pot (pan) fill it 2/3 full of water bring it to a boil put weed in a strainer (screen mesh) and place it over the boiling water for a few minutes you'll know when to pull it out because it will start coming apart (do not let weed touch wateer, back in the day we also did this to revive (less time in strainer) real dried out pot, if you try it you'll be glad you did. good luck, oh it will look alot better after you steam it as well...............until next time------------peace!


----------



## greensister (Mar 3, 2010)

Back in the day, i had a food dehydrator. One day, i found that i had too much beef jerky. I had to go out and buy a food rehydrator. It was basically bags of frozen steam. Such a rip off.

The moral of the story is, dont brick weed.


----------



## growwwww (Mar 3, 2010)

u can fetch a 100quid for an ounce of that stuff easily in london!!

just use a big knife to cut that shit and its fine. A bread knife.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 4, 2010)

i need help I'm rookie said:


> That would be like corpral punishment in weed prison lol. hitler shoveling it in to your bong yelling and hitting you with a stalk of bamboo SMOKE!,wap!,wap!, Smoke!


hahahahahhahaha


----------



## dapenguin64 (Apr 7, 2010)

thats weed? how?


----------

